# Coyote Sizing Up Lunch?



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

A buddy sent this to me this morning. It's somewhat entertaining.

Disclaimer: The Canuck uses the "F" word occasionally, so if that bothers you, don't watch it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Try this again....


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Ah hell, here's the link.....


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice looking dog.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've seen that video before and I'm as American as apple pie, but if i had a coyote doing that to me I'd be dropping a few f-bombs too. They definetely are an interesting creature though when trying to figure out what's going on in their mind.........


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Really nice looking fur on that thing! Crazy video. I wonder what that coyotes intent was? Do you guys really think it was considering having an "eh" sandwich for lunch?


----------

